
A 3D-printed key that can’t be copied - csa
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21720619-new-technology-high-security-locks-3d-printed-key-cant-be-copied
======
spectaclepiece
They state on their website that the "code features" which by the way look
very conventional [0] are inaccessible to clay. As far as I can tell, sticking
in a separate string of clay under each ridge would work just fine, then its
just a matter of stitching it together within the standard design.

Funny how the article on The Economist states: "A 3D-printed key that can’t be
copied" While their own claim is: "A 3D-printed key that can’t be copied by
the masses"

[0] [https://youtu.be/RSVzsWMfTtc?t=52s](https://youtu.be/RSVzsWMfTtc?t=52s)

